# Damselfly over a 30g tank



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Found this over my 30-gallon indoor tank:










It has been sitting there for a long time. When I took that picture, I noticed that its eyes were moving as if saying, "Okay! Take as many pictures as you wish."


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool! It looks like he's letting himself dry off after crawling out of his 'birthday suit'. Great photo. Is that a flower of Apon. crispus?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Thanks davemonkey. That is indeed Apon. crispus.

Since I've never had a damselfly over my tank, I will have to figure out a way of releasing it to the outdoor so that it will have a good life. May be I will just let the tank cover stays open overnight and let it flies away at its own choosing.

Update: tank light just went off and the little guy flew out to the balcony.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like it may have come from your tank. Damselfly nymphs are predators if you find any in your tank you might want to get them out if you have shrimp or smaller fish.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Hi Joycould, thanks for the cautionary note on damselfly nymphs. I too believe that the damselfly had came from the tank (the room's balcony windows and doors are fitted with insect screen). I suspect it all started with a tiny water hyacinth that I picked up from a farmers market couple months ago. At the time, the tank had some algae. After introducing the water hyacinth, all algaes were gone and the water hyacinth grew to produce several off-shoots.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Was there any missing fish or shrimps? if so...


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

The tank has only large neon tetras and I haven't noticed any missing fish.


----------

